# Trockenfliege mit 6-7?



## BöhserZwerg (25. Dezember 2010)

hallo.
Kann ich mit einer 6er rolle und einer 6/7er Rute gut trockenfliegen werfen?#c#c


----------



## Hans.W (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

NEIN,
Dir fehlt dazu eine Fliegenrute !!;+

bzw. du kannst damit schlecht werfen, weil es nicht darauf ankommt was vorne dran hängt. Gut werfen können einige nach 5 andere nach 20 Jahren, ger großteil wohl nie.

Im zusammenhang Trockenfliege und werfen ist es wohl sowas von EGAL ob du eine 3er oder 10er hast, eine Trockenfliege kannst du damit immer werfen.


----------



## Bungo (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> NEIN,
> Dir fehlt dazu eine Fliegenrute !!;+
> 
> bzw. du kannst damit schlecht werfen, weil es nicht darauf ankommt was vorne dran hängt. Gut werfen können einige nach 5 andere nach 20 Jahren, ger großteil wohl nie.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem sinnlosen Post, das ging ziemlich direkt am erfragten Thema vorbei...

@ BigWels
Also es hängt von der Schnur ab. Es gibt durchaus 6er Schnüre die für sanftere Präsentation geeignet sind, es gibt aber auch 6er Schnüre die für schwere Streamer konzipiert sind.
Raus bekommst du die Trockenfliege tatsächlich mit jeder Klasse, sowohl mit der 0er, als auch mit der 14er 
Sinnvoll fischen geht mit der 6er noch, allerdings nur mit passender Schnur und passender Zielfischart. Mit der 6er Rute mit einer Pike-Schnur im kleinen Bach ist wohl eher unpassend 

Das mit der Rolle kann man nie genau sagen, ich habe schon 10er Rollen gehabt die gerade so eine 5er Schnur gefasst haben, aber auch schon 6er Rollen die eine 8er Schnur inkl 200m Backing ohne Probleme fassten.
Wirklich stark auf das Werfen wirkt sich das aber im Endeffekt nicht aus, es sei denn die Rolle ist wirklich extrem zu schwer, was aber bei passender Rutenklasse eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



Bungo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem sinnlosen Post, das ging ziemlich direkt am erfragten Thema vorbei...
> 
> @ BigWels
> Also es hängt von der Schnur ab. Es gibt durchaus 6er Schnüre die für sanftere Präsentation geeignet sind, es gibt aber auch 6er Schnüre die für schwere Streamer konzipiert sind.
> ...



Danke...Jetzt ist mir einiges klar geworden#6


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Klar kannst Du,

6 ist für mich die universelle Klasse schlechthin.
Mit so etwas kann man auch mal unschwenken auf Sinker, wenn es denn nötig ist.
Mach man, passt schon.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## BöhserZwerg (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du,
> 
> 6 ist für mich die universelle Klasse schlechthin.
> Mit so etwas kann man auch mal unschwenken auf Sinker, wenn es denn nötig ist.
> ...



Aber meine Ausrüstung tendiert nun auch wie gesagt zu 7,also die Rute ist 6-7.Geht das auch noch?


----------



## Bungo (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



BigWels schrieb:


> Aber meine Ausrüstung tendiert nun auch wie gesagt zu 7,also die Rute ist 6-7.Geht das auch noch?


Es geht auch.
Ich fische mit meiner 6er Guideline auch auf Hecht (die aber eigentlich auch eher eine 7er ist).
Habe aber damit auch schon trocken gefischt.

Wenn ich aber gezielt trocken fischen gehe, ist normalerweise bei mir eher etwas anderes erste Wahl.

Diese beiden Bereiche, neben einer Rutenklasse, auch mit einer Schnur abzudecken ist dann noch "suboptimaler". (Vorrausgesetzt wir sprechen von normaler Fischerei mit der Trockenfliege).

Es kommt wiederum auch auf die Art der Fischerei an, wenn du mir jetzt sagst du willst mausgroße Trockenfliegen durch die Oberfläche Strippen und damit auf Rapfen gehen, dann ist die 6/7er doch erste Wahl.


----------



## dreampike (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Hallo Big Wels, 

man kann auch mit 7er-Gerät Trockenfliegen aufs Wasser transportieren (=werfen), die Frage ist, wie sanft das passiert. Beim Fischen mit der Trockenfliege ist das A und O die Präsentation der Fliege und die hängt im Wesentlichen davon ab, wie sanft Du sie auf dem Wasser ablegen kannst. Und da eine 7er Schnur, zudem eine Keulenschnur, mehr Gewicht hat, ist es schwerer, sie so zart abzulegen, dass die Fliege schneeflockengleich auf das Wasser schwebt und in der gewünschten Haltung auf den Zielfisch zutreibt. Was Du auch noch berücksichtigen solltest, ist das Verhältnis von Vorfachstärke zur Biegsamkeit der Rute. Für das Fischen mit Trockenfliegen ist es (zumindest in sehr klaren und langsam fliessenden oder stehenden Gewässern) oftmals erforderlich, sehr dünne (0,14er oder 0,12er) Vorfachspitzen zu verwenden (sonst ignorieren die Fische Deine Fliegen). Im Drill ist es dann gut, wenn die Rute die geringere Tragkraft des Vorfachs durch erhöhte Elastizität ausgleichen kann. Und das gelingt erfahrungsgemäß mit einer kleineren Schnurklasse (5 oder weniger) besser wie mit einer 7er. Zumindest ist es bei meinen Fliegenruten so, ich möchte jedoch nicht ausschliessen, dass eine 7er eines bestimmten Herstellers weicher ist wie die 4er eines anderen. 
Wie dem auch sei, zum genußvollen Fliegenfischen mit der Trockenfliege würde ich Dir je nach Gewässer eine 3-5er Rute mit entsprechender DT-Schnur oder einem Triangle-Taper empfehlen. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Moin BigWels,
Denk nicht zuviel drüber nach, mach es einfach 

Wenn Dich der Virus Fliegenfischen packt, war es das sowieso, dann bist Du ein Verlorener und legst Dir für jedes Gewässer welches Du befischst eine passende Ausrüstung zu.

Wie gesagt, tu es einfach, denk nicht zuviel drüber nach, laß die Theorie einfach Theorie sein, geh einfach mit Deiner Ausrüstung mit der Trockenfliege los.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Wie Steffen schon geschrieben hat ... teste es. Prinzipiell funktioniert es sicher. 
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## BöhserZwerg (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Vielen Dank für eure guten Antworten.

ICh wünsche euch noch schöne Restfeiertage und einen Guten Rutsch!|wavey:#6


----------



## Hans.W (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



> Mit der 6er Rute mit einer Pike-Schnur im kleinen Bach ist wohl eher unpassend


Nein ist es nicht !!!
Wenn ich zb. mit einer 6er Rute und einer 8er BigMama Trockenfliegenfische in einem kleinen Bach ( Max. 2 Meter breit ) ist das nicht direkt unpassend. 
Wenn ich mein ganzes Gewicht die meine 6er Rute zum aufladen in 4 Metern hat kann man damit prima bis 4 Meter Fischen. Also nicht unpassend. Wenn ich jedoch versuche mit der 8er Schnur dann 11 Meter zu werfen überlade ich natürlich meine Rute.


----------



## Bungo (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht !!!
> Wenn ich zb. mit einer 6er Rute und einer 8er BigMama Trockenfliegenfische in einem kleinen Bach ( Max. 2 Meter breit ) ist das nicht direkt unpassend.


Wenn du im zwei Meter breiten Bach die Fische erschlagen willst, dann ist das tatsächlich die richtige Art und Weise dort zu fischen :q


----------



## Bondex (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

ich denke auch Du olltest es erst einmal versuchen und dann urteilen ob eine leichtere Ausrüstung nötig ist oder ob Du damit schon gut zurecht kommst. Wer gut mit seinem Gerät klarkommt kan auch mit einer #8 und Keulenschnur eine Trockenfliege noch überzeugend präsentieren. Da macht etwas Übung den Meister


----------



## Toni1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Was Hans sagt ist in gewisser weise schon richtig.. nun sollte man in einem 2 Meter breitem Bach wirklich keine 8er BigMama fischen  aber vom Prinzip her ist da was dran ..

wenn ich mir meiner 3er Rute an einen kleinen Bach fahre und nicht weiter als 5m werfen muss, lade ich meine 3er Rute mit einer dazu " passenden " 3er Schnur nicht genug auf. 
die Keule dieser Schnur ist sagen wir mal 10m lang.
ich muss also 10m weit werfen um meine Rute optimal aufzuladen.
wenn ich aber nur 5m weit werfe, brauche ich das doppelte Gewicht also klasse6 ..

Gruß Toni


----------



## Toni1993 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Ich würde an so einem kleinen Bach aber Ohnehin nur "Bow and Arrow" Casten.
da ist es dann eh nicht so wichtig


----------



## Hans.W (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



> Wenn du im zwei Meter breiten Bach die Fische erschlagen willst, dann  ist das tatsächlich die richtige Art und Weise dort zu fischen :q


Du musst noch einiges dazulernen #6


> nun sollte man in einem 2 Meter breitem Bach wirklich keine 8er BigMama fischen  aber vom Prinzip her ist da was dran ..


  Warum ?

Die Big Mama hat zusammen mit meinem Vorfach (Poly+Tippet 2,70 - 3,10 lang) bei 4-5 Meter genau +-10 gramm. Anstelle eines kurzen VF mit schwerem Streamer werfe ich mit dem Profil der BM das VF. Die BM ist letztendlich nur das Wurfgewicht und trägt kaum mehr dazu bei. Fischen tue ich fast nur mit dem VF welches durch diese Zusammenstellung den Kraftimpuls optimal durch das ganze VF leitet und dies mehr oder weniger zur eigentlichen Flugschnur wird, halt je nach Tippet ( meist 3 fach verjüngt ) feiner oder grober ausfällt.
Je nach Wurf kommt also die BM nie im Bereich des Steigenden Fisches da im Optimalen fall diese um 3 Meter weit weg auf das Wasser auftrifft. 
Und das soll nun einen Fisch erschlage? Da macht jede Tungstennymphe mehr Radau wenn diese auf das Wasser auftrifft.
Das ganze kann man nun auch auf eine #3er übertragen und austesten, hat den Vorteil das diese Rute leichter ist, und man ohne weiteres entspannter länger Fischen kann.
Man kann es auch als Schusskopffischen ansehen, im weitesten Sinne ist das nichts anderes, es wird der SK auf die Rute bis zum Maximalen Aufladen herangeführt damit man mit zb. 6 Metern SK die Rute genau so auflädt wie bei 9,14 oder mehr.
Aber das ganze ist für Fortgeschrittene gell Bungo:l


----------



## Bungo (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*



Hans.W schrieb:


> Du musst noch einiges dazulernen #6
> Warum ?
> 
> Die Big Mama hat zusammen mit meinem Vorfach (Poly+Tippet 2,70 - 3,10 lang) bei 4-5 Meter genau +-10 gramm. Anstelle eines kurzen VF mit schwerem Streamer werfe ich mit dem Profil der BM das VF. Die BM ist letztendlich nur das Wurfgewicht und trägt kaum mehr dazu bei. Fischen tue ich fast nur mit dem VF welches durch diese Zusammenstellung den Kraftimpuls optimal durch das ganze VF leitet und dies mehr oder weniger zur eigentlichen Flugschnur wird, halt je nach Tippet ( meist 3 fach verjüngt ) feiner oder grober ausfällt.
> ...




Nun, an einem so kleinen Bach verwende ich zum einen kein so kurzes Vorfach.
Unter 4,5-5 Meter fange ich dort in der Regel nicht zu fischen an. Warum?
Ich glaube ich habe fast noch keinen Fisch in einer solchen Nähe zu mir gefangen, was daran liegt, das vorallem Gebirgbsbäche oder die Mittelgebirgsbäche die ich fast ganzjährig befische oftmals so klar sind, dass man teilweise schon 15m entfernt vom Fisch entscheiden muss wie man ihn anwirft. Wer da näher rangeht kann getrost weiterlaufen, weil der Fisch nicht mehr nehmen wird.
Desweiteren sind in den Bächen die Ich befische nicht so einfach gestrickt, dass man die Schnur, wie von dir beschrieben, gerade ablegen kann und die Flugschnurspitze bei einem 3m Vorfach auch 3m vom Fisch entfernt ist.
Ein Großteil der Würfe an einem typischen Tag sind Pocket-Casts, wo dann mein gesamtes Vorfach, je nach Situation auf einer Teller grßen Fläche aufkommen muss und somit die Flugschnur teilweise nur 30-50cm vom Fisch entfernt in der Strömung sanft aufkommt.
Und wenn ich wirklich mal einen Fisch auf 4m anfischen muss, dann mache ich tatsächlich den Bow an arrow Cast.

In der Therorie magst du so auf das optimale Wurfgewicht für kurze Würfe kommen, aber es ist so extrem unpraktisch.
Was machst du wenn du mit dieser Kombo in 12m Entfernung eine Forelle im kleinen Kehrwasser des glasklaren Baches siehst? Da will ich mal sehen wie man die 8er Big Mama sanft für den Pocket-cast in die Tellergroße Tasche drückt.

Im Prinzip kann ich natürlich jeden Trickwurf mit jedem Schnurtyp durchführen, aber mit jeder 3erDT oder 3erWF hat man gegenüber der 8erBM die du genannt hast in diesen Bereichen enorme Vorteile, vorallem wenn man dazu noch die passende Gespliesste hat.

Und PS, ich fische im Bach keine Nymphen, das gehört sich nicht 

Alles verstanden Herr Fortgeschrittener?


----------



## Hans.W (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Ja, da gibt es auch nicht´s auszusetzten aber ein
Situations abhäniges Setup zu benutzen, und dann behaupten das ein anderes Setup nicht geeignet ist, ist Falsch. Du gibst mir nun deine Gegebenheiten vor, und ich dir dann meine, und dann gehts hin und her, jedes Situation vordert ein anderes Verhalten, ob Wurf oder Setup.
Wenn ich die für mich am meisten vorkommende Situation ein anderes Setup als deine wähle ist das doch ok? man darf nun aber nicht diese gegebenheiten Pauschalisieren nur weil dieses gewählte Setup für meine Situationen angepasstes ist, das muss ja nicht heißen das dieses die Eierlegned... ist. Sonnst würde ja jeder damit fischen.
Deswegen sind deine Aussagen 


> Mit der 6er Rute mit einer Pike-Schnur im kleinen Bach ist wohl eher unpassend





> Wenn du im zwei Meter breiten Bach die Fische erschlagen willst, dann   ist das tatsächlich die richtige Art und Weise dort zu fischen :q


Einfach nicht richtig. Nur weil diese für deine Gegebenheiten unpassend sind.

Ein Bach kann viele Gesichter haben, nicht alle sind Gebirgsbäche.
Gehe ich von einem Bewachsenen Wiesenbach aus, wo ich max. auf 8 Meter fische, komme ich garnicht in die Situation die du beschreibst.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

Na Jungs, ist das für einen Anfänger nicht alles ein bisschen viel?
Ich versuche mal wieder auf die Grundzüge zurück zu kommen.
Ob es hilfreich ist  mag der B.Z. dann selbst entscheiden.

Fliegenschnur richtig wählen? Die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen der Fliegenschnüre kann „Einsteiger“ schon verwirren. Welche ist denn nun die Richtige. Die nachfolgende Tabelle kann bei der Wahl eine Entscheidungshilfe sein. Taper und Schnurklasse hängen davon ab welche Fische man beangelt. Ein weiteres … Weiterlesen → http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/fliegenschnur/


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Trockenfliege mit 6-7?*

seh ich auch so


----------

